# NP200 Radiator Fan not turning



## MikeNP200 (Feb 3, 2018)

I already replaced the engine temperature switch and the fan switch(by the radiator) but still the fan is not turning. when I disconnect the engine temperature switch the fan turns, but then I can not see the engine temperature on the dash and I'm not sure the fan turns all the time and at the right speed. What could be causing this?


----------



## Olontuthu (Jan 30, 2021)

MikeNP200 said:


> I already replaced the engine temperature switch and the fan switch(by the radiator) but still the fan is not turning. when I disconnect the engine temperature switch the fan turns, but then I can not see the engine temperature on the dash and I'm not sure the fan turns all the time and at the right speed. What could be causing this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

MikeNP200 said:


> I already replaced the engine temperature switch and the fan switch(by the radiator) but still the fan is not turning. when I disconnect the engine temperature switch the fan turns, but then I can not see the engine temperature on the dash and I'm not sure the fan turns all the time and at the right speed. What could be causing this?


The NP200 product line is not offered in the U.S. It's offered in IRAN and South Africa so we have no access to it's FSM or related documentation.


----------

